# After 12 DNFs, my first finished pen.



## WildcatHollow (Dec 14, 2009)

I studied everything I could before put a chisel to wood. I'd get a little further with each pen, solving the problems as they arose. I had purchased this blank of amboyna burl two tone from eBay about two months ago.

The kit, as you probably recognize is a designer from PSI.

I was so excited about finishing it that I didn't clean it or the background before taking the photo. I'll fix it next time. It has a minor imperfection. I managed to get some CA on the band when I picked it up before it had finished curing. I put it back on the mandrel, took a cotton swab moistened with acetone, and managed to remove some of the polyurethane PSI coats the gold with.

I also want to gain more confidence with a the more durable CA process. But, like I mentioned in an earlier post, this wouldn't be the time to start experimenting.

Next: making all my outbound Christmas presents: 6 adult kids, 2 children-in-law, and seven clients.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 14, 2009)

Good one.  Keep it as a reference.  In a year, get it out and you will be amazed at the improvement!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 14, 2009)

Your first pen??

WOW, that is great! Sure beats my first!!! You're going to want to keep it, you only have one first pen!:biggrin: Great job, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 14, 2009)

Love the wood. for your first, thats a sharp looker.   Great Job!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 14, 2009)

apparently you learned plenty of lessons from your "DNF"s...good looking pen, especially for a first!


----------



## Manny (Dec 14, 2009)

Hehe my first pen is in an honored place in my shop. It is a slim with 2 different woods. (I destroyed the other halves trying to make it)

I must say this one is waaay better than that. 

Congrats

Manny


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very smart looking pen and great photo to boot


----------



## Wolfdancer (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello Toby  Well thta is alot better than the first one I ever made. You did a great job. Keep it up


----------



## CSue (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, Toby!  What a beautiful pen.  Your finish is great.  Keep it up!


----------



## Dan26 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's a beauty!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sweet pen!


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice first pen.  Keep up the good work.  It just takes practice.  Each one gets a little better than the last.


----------



## CaptG (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice.  And like what has been said in earlier posts, KEEP it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 15, 2009)

wish my first pen looked like that!
 nice!!


----------



## Froggy (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice!
I love the look of Amboyna burl!


Chris


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 15, 2009)

_Really_ good looking first pen!


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 15, 2009)

I am impressed.  It looks so shiney, but then again it looks like you would be able to feel the voids.  How did you do the finish?


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## WildcatHollow (Dec 16, 2009)

*Finish*



jleiwig said:


> I am impressed.  It looks so shiney, but then again it looks like you would be able to feel the voids.  How did you do the finish?



Justin...

The finish is PSIs Gloss Sealer - Lacquer-Based Friction drying Sealer. 4 passes. 

After I get through the holidays, and all the Christmas presents I'm making, I'm going to experiment with Russel's CA finish.

t.


----------

